# Electric Charger



## hannahharstad (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey all, I like to work on my bike and on the car when I have the time and money to upgrade performance car parts. I was online this morning checking out some different products when I saw an electric supercharger. It was significantly cheaper than your conventional supercharger AND it said you'd increase MPG. Is this believable or a scam? Because if it worked, and gave our car torque AND less time at the pumps, I AM IN!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A supercharger of any type, engine driven or electric, won't increase your MPG. In point of fact, you have to supply the power to turn the supercharger, and that power has to come from the generator in the long run, so it's still an engine driven blower, just one that has a built-in conversion loss due to the conversion of mechanical energy to electrical energy, then back to mechanical energy.


----------



## hannahharstad (Aug 5, 2009)

Okay, great. Glad I asked! Thanks for the info!


----------

